# Coolant tank



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4-Motion. I was wondering since i don't have a manuel, where is the drain plug for the oil tank and the coolant tank?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Coolant tank (lilblevs1124)*

Oil tank ? If you mean the oil PAN,, you have to remove the belly pan first. You can't miss the oil pan as it's over a foot wide. The oil filter is in the oil cooler which is just in front of the right front wheel. There's a black canister with a large silver metal nut - allen head - on it. Loosen that allen nut and the residual oil will drain out, then remove the black plastic housing. The oil filter is just a paper element. I think the only way you're going to drain the coolant is by unfastening the lower radiator hose.


----------

